# Digikam unable moving files to trash



## mirco (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi everybody,

this is about graphics/digikam-kde4 (4.2.0) with FreeBSD 10.3-RC2.

When trying put files to the trash via context-menu, I get the following error message:


```
digikam(59181): couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave:
klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'trash'.
```

Any idea?

EDIT: Oh, 10.3-RC2 is no supported version. Well, ok, I think, then I have to wait a bit...


----------



## aragats (Mar 15, 2016)

It looks that some dependencies are missing.
Try installing kdesdk-kioslaves.


----------



## mirco (Mar 16, 2016)

Out of (another) curiosity I installed x11/kde4. Side-effect: The above mentioned error message is gone, Digikam now is moving files to trash, although devel/kdesdk4-kioslaves is not installed.


----------



## aragats (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't use KDE (and programs depending on kdelibs) for long time, however I remember, in the past it's happened to me many times that x11/kdelibs4 is not enough to run stuff properly.


----------

